
Show HN: Proof-of-concept continuation-based webapp in Ruby - nathell
https://github.com/nathell/ruby-continuation-webapp
======
nathell
The slide deck from the talk (which was actually given in Polish) is here:
[http://danieljanus.pl/2016-continuations/index-
en.html](http://danieljanus.pl/2016-continuations/index-en.html)

